# Tactical Medic



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Anyone know of any local tactical medic training?


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Google "TEMS" or Tactical EMS, you will get plenty of places


----------



## pmedic9 (Jul 1, 2004)

Northstar Protective Service, in conjunction with MA1 DMAT is running their 5th TEMS program in April. This is a 4 day program that is bases on the CONTOMS curriculum. I believe this class is full, but there will be another one in the fall.
I am 1


----------

